# Oil capacity



## ih8thepackers (Jan 4, 2014)

I'm getting close to the 5 hour break in with my Ariens 24 deluxe,and I was wondering if anybody knows the oil capacity for the 254 cc? I know the best way is to add some little at a time and keep checking the dip stick,but trying to figure what the actual oil capacity is.i can't find it in my owners manual anywhere,there's a manual for the snowblower,and the engine itself,but I can't find the capacity in either manual.thanks


----------



## ih8thepackers (Jan 4, 2014)

Disregard I found it in
My manual! If a moderator wants to delete this thread that would be ok.thanks


----------



## Tony P. (Jan 9, 2017)

Ok, you've peaked my curiosity. So you found the manual and know oil capacity. After at least 5 hours use, how does oil capacity help you determine how much to add?

Beyond that, my suggestion is to check the oil before you operate the snow blower, not after 5 hours.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*He dumps the old and adds a little at a time until the dipstick reads full.:facepalm_zpsdj194qhk:k:k:*


----------



## ih8thepackers (Jan 4, 2014)

I just wanted a idea how much the crankcase holds..20oz


----------



## ih8thepackers (Jan 4, 2014)

Tony P. said:


> Ok, you've peaked my curiosity. So you found the manual and know oil capacity. After at least 5 hours use, how does oil capacity help you determine how much to add?
> 
> Beyond that, my suggestion is to check the oil before you operate the snow blower, not after 5 hours.


???.i always check the oil each and every time before I start it,I didn't say I only check the oil after I used 5 hours.. I wanted to know the oil capacity so when I change the oil I'll know how much to use.even though I add a little at a time and keep checking the dipstick.so now I know the capacity,I can add close to that then check the dipstick till it's full.


----------



## Vincent_Diesel (Feb 15, 2016)

I use this as a resource for "estimating", although, I use my dipstick to get a more accurate reading.

Engine Oil Capacity -- Ariens


----------



## ih8thepackers (Jan 4, 2014)

Vincent_Diesel said:


> I use this as a resource for "estimating", although, I use my dipstick to get a more accurate reading.
> 
> Engine Oil Capacity -- Ariens


I agree


----------



## Vermont007 (Mar 29, 2015)

Vincent_Diesel said:


> I use this as a resource for "estimating", although, I use my dipstick to get a more accurate reading.
> 
> Engine Oil Capacity -- Ariens


Just make sure that you're equipped with the "Correct" Dipstick.

I recently had a Friend whose lawnmower kept misfiring and staling anytime he used it on a hill.

The final diagnosis was that his engine had the *wrong dipstick* installed at the factory and he had been over filling it with oil since the beginning.


----------

